# Mucha corriente en un hyundai



## leohyundai (Jun 4, 2010)

Hola muchachos soy nuevo en el foro y la verdad que aca hay mas que genios. Tengo un problema con un auto hyundai, el cual esta largando muchisima corriente la bobina, a tal punto que me rompe los cables y las tapas del distribuidor, y de noche aunque los cables sean nuevos se ve como corre la corriente en ellos. mi auto tenia inyeccion electronica ahora tiene un carburador y anda barbaro, la inyeccion nunca la pude hacer andar ni me interesa todo esto debido a un problema que tuvo el dueño anterior se quemo la computadora x el equipo de gas, mas presisamente por el emulador, repararon la computadora y sacaron un cable directo de señal a la bobina, y de la bobina distribuye a la tapa del distribuidor que separa a los 4 cilindros. en el distribuidor sacaron una ficha que tenia arriba, el auto usa la corriente que viene directo de la bobina. me podran ayudar a ver que puedo hacer con esto si no los complico. desde ya muchas gracias y espero su opinion


----------



## lubeck (Jun 4, 2010)

Has revizado el regulador de voltaje?

podria estar dañado y meter mas voltaje..... debe estar poco despues del alternador....

saludos


----------



## maligno (Jun 4, 2010)

cual es tu hyundai? entiendo que todos tienen modulo de encendido separado de la ECU.
puede ser que estes usando un tipo de bujia con mucha resistencia interna.
que ficha sacaron?
Da mas detalles aver que encontramos y asi descubrir el problema.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 4, 2010)

leohyundai dijo:


> Hola muchachos soy nuevo en el foro y la verdad que aca hay mas que genios. Tengo un problema con un auto hyundai, el cual esta largando muchisima corriente la bobina, a tal punto que me rompe los cables y las tapas del distribuidor, y de noche aunque los cables sean nuevos *se ve como corre la corriente* en ellos. mi auto tenia inyeccion electronica ahora tiene un carburador y anda barbaro, la inyeccion nunca la pude hacer andar ni me interesa todo esto debido a un problema que tuvo el dueño anterior se quemo la computadora x el equipo de gas, mas presisamente por el emulador, repararon la computadora y sacaron un cable directo de señal a la bobina, y de la bobina distribuye a la tapa del distribuidor que separa a los 4 cilindros. en el distribuidor sacaron una ficha que tenia arriba, el auto usa la corriente que viene directo de la bobina. me podran ayudar a ver que puedo hacer con esto si no los complico. desde ya muchas gracias y espero su opinion




hola , mira,si queres vamos todos a revisarte el auto y te lo reparamos, los que no trabajen en el auto te hacen la merienda y los demas te cantan una serenata pero POR FAVOR PONE UN PEQUEÑO VIDEO DE ESTO, aunque sea filmalo con el celular .


----------



## lubeck (Jun 4, 2010)

Si... Si.... un video...

eso estaría interesante... me lo imagino como la bobina de Tesla...


----------



## leohyundai (Jun 5, 2010)

listo en la semana muchachos estoy subiendo un video o fotos, la ficha que sacaron es una que va arriba del distribuidor q lleva 3 conexiones, tambien me olvidaba de comentarles que el auto cuando llega a una temperatura moderada pierde potencia, como si lo tuvieran d atras. ahora que alguien dijo del regulador tendria que fijarme por que se que se lo cambiaron, lo voy a hacer revisar. gracias por tratar de soulucionar este inconveniente que tengo. mi auto es una coupe hyundai 1993, el modelo scoupe ls motor 1.5 12valvulas.


----------

